
Why tech’s favorite color is making us all miserable - kjhughes
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90177573/how-blue-became-techs-favorite-color-and-why-it-shouldnt-be
======
kjhughes
One of the reasons that blue may have come to be associated with futuristic
effects in physical devices is that blue LEDs hadn't been possible until
relatively recently: It wasn't until the early 1990s that Professors Isamu
Akasaki, Hiroshi Amano and Shuji Nakamura invented them (and won the 2014
Nobel Prize in Physics).

